# Starting threads in Room 101



## dellzeqq (20 Jul 2009)

I want to start a thread that is so bad-tempered that the FIRST POST makes it a natural for 101. But I can't. What should I do?


----------



## sheddy (20 Jul 2009)

You will do what is required of you....


----------



## srw (21 Jul 2009)

Start it somewhere else, preferably somewhere very quiet. And have a moderator primed to banish the thread quickly.


----------



## jonesy (21 Jul 2009)

Did we ever find out what the Thread of Doom was going to be about?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (21 Jul 2009)

F*ck you, and your bad tempered thread.


----------



## Rhys_Po (21 Jul 2009)

Try

"Are London couriers paid so poorly that they can't afford bikes with gears?" 

Then sit back and watch the results of your handiwork.


----------



## Shaun (21 Jul 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> F*ck you, and your bad tempered thread.



... a good start ...


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (21 Jul 2009)

Admin said:


> ... a good start ...


I thought so, although it wasn't post number 1 so the objective was not achieved. Damn. Note to self... must try harder.


----------

